# {RESOLVED}Out of memory for DOS progs?



## BotD (Jan 5, 2002)

I've been having problems running DOS programs; every time I try to I get an Out of memory error message. I don't see how this could really be the problem, since I've got 768MB RAM and usually only have explorer and systray running. This is on 98SE. Any ideas?

(edit) Forgot to mention; this is a fresh install of 98. I hoped that reinstalling would fix the problem, but apparently not... (/edit)


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

with dos programs generally that error is associated with conventional memory, that is the first 640K of memory that windows uses.

try the link for info on improving conventional memory

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q134399


----------



## BotD (Jan 5, 2002)

config.sys and autoexec.bat aren't loading any drivers, as far as I can see. Here's all that's in em:
config.sys
SHELL=C:\COMMAND.COM C:\ /E:4096 /P

autoexec.bat
SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS.001;C:\WINDOWS.001\COMMAND;C:\Perl\bin\;%PATH%

Would adding 

device=c:\windows\himem.sys
device=c:\windows\emm386.exe noems
dos=high,umb
devicehigh=c:\windows\command\drvspace.sys /move

help at this point? They're listed in that MS link you posted...


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

these should

device=c:\windows\himem.sys 
device=c:\windows\emm386.exe noems 
dos=high,umb 


I stay away from anything that says drivespace, if your not using disk compression leave it out


----------



## BotD (Jan 5, 2002)

Yesssssss, that did it. Thanks a ton.


----------

